# Folks, I'm telling you... I am Warning you... I am BEGGING you...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Don't screw around and wait on firearms and ammo purchases.

While I doubt the horrible tragedy that happened in SC will be an event "big enough" to bring out the gun grabbers in full on insane-mode, another large mass shooting event WILL happen... it's bound to, in a free society... and even if they aren't able to close the deal on more legislation, it will cause another run on guns and ammo, prices will skyrocket and we will be (at best) right back to where we were two months after Sandy Hook.

Guns are out there, and are at "normal" prices. If you have been thinking about buying something, don't screw around, buy the dad-gum thing right now. Pull the trigger, ESPECIALLY if whatever it is you want is semi-auto and has a potential magazine capacity larger than 10.

Ammo is readily available as well in all calibers but .22LR, and it's available if you want to overpay (CDNN has some, it's WAY overpriced as in stupid-high but they do have it... I wouldn't buy it at that price, but if you are OUT I guess that's an option).

*THIS IS YOUR OPPORTUNITY. *

I'm personally set, where I need to be so I am just chillin out and shopping only for bargains. If I were, however, needing to make a big purchase I would pull the trigger, right here, right now.

Don't screw around, folks... time to make hay while the sun shines, because there is no panic NOW... but it's coming one of these days.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This has been a community service announcement. Ignore it at your own loss.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Don't speak too soon, there was allegedly a senator among the dead. Never let a disaster go to waste.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Well I agree that in this climate we are in no one should be on the fence when it comes to guns and ammo purchaces. 

The irony of the situation is your warning will create as much panic as the media attention will. Then the event becomes a self licking ice cream cone or self-fulfilling prophecy whatever phrase you prefer.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Don't speak too soon, there was allegedly a senator among the dead.


State Senator.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The anti gunners will be out in force today on this shooting.
He used a 45, most likely low cap <10.
Watch, they will be demanding 5 round max cap, after all he only made 5 mag changes, he would have had to make 10.

If you need anything ammo or guns, get it now!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I could use a few hundred thousand rounds, but the shipping would kill me.
Like the saying goes, "make hay while the sun shines."
Buy your ammo and firearms while you can.

Oh crap! Did I just violate Obama's newest law by saying ammo and firearms?
Maybe we should come up with new words to replace ammo and firearms.
You know, like I just bought 1000 stones, 5.56. Or I just bought a new trebuchet in 5.56.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will echo the sentiments of the op and other posters. Best to get what you need or want now. Also support as many gun rights organizations financially that you can. NRA, GOA, NAGR and the like. This will put the heat on the law abiding.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I just watched a NBC news clip, a relative of one survivor of the shooting.
She said the guy told the woman that he had to do it because, "you rape our women and are taking over the country".

A STORM IS COMING!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have to read the news to know when to buy weapons or ammo are you not fear driven and part of the price gouging problem. It's not like the prices have dropped to record lows. The left doesn't have to say or do anything as it seems we will do all we can by posting for price increases on the gun / prepper forums. The cycle continues every so often, just like the stock market, every time anything happens it drops then sets new record highs. How many guns and how much ammo do we / you need? Ammo for practice is fine, but how many people are doing anything more than stocking up for the big event, what ever that is and what will we / anyone actually do? Of course the news will be flooded with anti gun BS, it's what they do, that's how they make money, but what is really changing?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Just listened to Obumer's speech about the shooting. Yah, I can see him doing something.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The President just spoke on the tragedy, and gun control came up. Not a surprise.

I think they will concentrate this cycle on controlling ammunition. Yes, I will probably buy some, and many others will, too. And the price will rise again, in a self-reinforcing spiral. Be ahead of the curve.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I just watched a NBC news clip, a relative of one survivor of the shooting.
> She said the guy told the woman that he had to do it because, "you rape our women and are taking over the country".
> 
> A STORM IS COMING!


The shooter's middle name is "Storm".
Dylann Storm Roof.
Apparently, he's been apprehended.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Prices are still flat and relatively fair. If you need more, get more because you never know what tomorrow will bring. I usually buy a case when a good deal hits my inbox. When they're jacked up and crazy I sit back and appreciate the story of the ant and the grasshopper.

I don't believe this latest tragedy is the tipping point but it is certainly another log on the fire.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree Salty,

It will be interesting to find out if the shooter is mentally ill (my bet). Regardless of his official diagnosis, with the Presidential primaries coming up and the election in 17 months, I will all but guarantee a round of anti-gun rhetoric from damn near every candidate. It will be interesting which candidate mentions that if someone had been present had a gun, the ending may have been different. But I suppose that none have the courage to do so.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I agree Salty,
> 
> It will be interesting to find out if the shooter is mentally ill (my bet). Regardless of his official diagnosis, with the Presidential primaries coming up and the election in 17 months, I will all but guarantee a round of anti-gun rhetoric from damn near every candidate. It will be interesting which candidate mentions that if someone had been present had a gun, the ending may have been different. But I suppose that none have the courage to do so.


$20 says Rand makes that point.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Anytime is a good time to buy more ammo & guns.
Picked up my new Glock 17 Gen 4 yesterday after the two week mandatory waiting period for a "permit to acquire" here in Hawaii.
Need to get an UPLOLA for those tight Glock mags. Will pick up some more 9mm while I am at it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on that. Hadnt thought of that angle previously.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The big O'slimer was just on the tube.
Again calling for gun control.
Again, he is angry, white shooting black, never says a word when it is the other way.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Anytime is a good time to buy more ammo & guns.
> Picked up my new Glock 17 Gen 4 yesterday after the two week mandatory waiting period for a "permit to acquire" here in Hawaii.
> Need to get an UPLOLA for those tight Glock mags. Will pick up some more 9mm while I am at it.


I'm on week 3/4-6 week waiting period for pistol permits to come back from chief of police. Luckily I have my Glock paid off at the store so price increase/another buyer cant get it from me... now to hurry up and wait.... maybe ill make some Mag purchases while I wait.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Don't screw around and wait on firearms and ammo purchases.
> 
> While I doubt the horrible tragedy that happened in SC will be an event "big enough" to bring out the gun grabbers in full on insane-mode, another large mass shooting event WILL happen... it's bound to, in a free society... and even if they aren't able to close the deal on more legislation, it will cause another run on guns and ammo, prices will skyrocket and we will be (at best) right back to where we were two months after Sandy Hook.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks for sounding the alarm. Now we wont see any .22lr for another 5 or 6 years. Hoarding hasn't stopped from the last several chain of events. Anybody want to buy some .22 handguns and rifles ? They pretty much are useless at this point. Can't shoot them for fun anymore because they are the Preppers and hoarders favorite do all weapons and ammo.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Are you a fan of My Fair Lady? That sounds like Alfred P. Doolittle.:joyous: "I am wanting to tell ya, I am waiting to tell ya..."
HA! Only kidding. {But it does sound like him.}


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Received a substantial order last week.
Next scheduled order will be around the 4th of July, when the free/cheap shipping deals will be happening... the shopping list is ready and waiting.
Nothing changing for me.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Guess I should pick up my .357 soon then. Now that I think about it probably should get my lever action too! 

Dagnabit! You see the can of worms you opened up!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

If the sheep haven't stocked up by now it's to late for them anyway. Fanning the flames and getting the herd into another panic buying spree doesn't help anyone. STOP IT..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

My condolences to you poor bastards in "hurry up and wait" states.
You have my sympathies.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> My condolences to you poor bastards in "hurry up and wait" states.
> You have my sympathies.


There is such a thing as free states still left in this country, just don't know for how long as nobummer still has his pen and phone!


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

On the other hand this is a great excuse to "panic buy" a new gun.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> On the other hand this is a great excuse to "panic buy" a new gun.


Or panic sell one......


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Guess I should pick up my .357 soon then. Now that I think about it probably should get my lever action too!
> 
> Dagnabit! You see the can of worms you opened up!


Bought a 357 Rossi Lever about 2months ago and followed that with a Ruger Blackhawk 357 that also has a 9mm cylinder two weeks ago. Lever is dialed in and I love it, Have not shot the Ruger yet (too dang hot) but I have cleaned and primed 700 pieces of brass. I may have to shell out some bucks and go to the indoor range ----NOT-Just need to load up several bottles of cold water and go sweat at a friends outdoor range. Take the Honda gen and a couple of fans. I am eager to see how the 9mm shoots.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I think some of you are missing my point.

Panic buying is paying $1200 for an AK, and $1500 for a stinking DPMS Sportical. People were doing that 2 years ago.

THAT is panic buying.

Panic buying is when you walk into a gun store and not a single round of .223/5.56, .308/7.62, .45, .9mm, .380, .357, 7.62x39 and .22 of all kinds are to be found, at any price. Panic buying is when the line for Background Checks is 30 deep. THAT is panic buying.

I stopped into my favorite gun shop over my noon hour as I was driving through town, and he's got everything in stock. I picked up a couple of 100ct bricks of .22LR Mini Mags at the regular (new, and higher but not THAT bad) price. The place was empty, there's no panic, none whatever. Any gun you want, you can pretty much get. 

I'm not saying "panic buy" I am saying "Buy now, because there IS no panic, prices are as low as they are going to get, and ammo is plentiful (except .22LR, which is just kinda weird what's going on with that).


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Man, am I glad that I just bought that C308 and a hundred magazines. You remember last time they said "No one wants to take your guns." I also recall someone saying "If you like your insurance you can keep your insurance." Lies, all lies.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

After the sun rose this morning, I started loading some magazines in the kitchen. Mrs Slippy looked at me, sleep still in her eyes and said, "What are you doing, its still so early?" 

I'm going to shoot... A...because I can. B... because its going to get hot soon. And 3...because I can. I kissed her and headed to the range. Came back and showed her the targets...Yes Indeed Bob...her man still got it going on!

I've said this before and I'll suggest it again...Mrs S buys certain calibers weekly on her normal jaunts to various stores. She has been doing this for many years now. A box here, a couple of boxes there, every week...it adds up. Me, I take care of the bulk orders. I cannot remember a 3 month time span in a long time ...that I have not bought a bulk order of something. 

Being prepared is being prepared damnit!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I started shopping just before the Brady Bill passed and have not stopped yet.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow. This thread has seriously made me consider to consider buying a fire arm and some type of ammunition.

What caliber is the best gauge for hunting long range personal defense combat survival stuff?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I told a friend about my new .308 rifle and that it was the first one in that caliber I have ever owned. He asked how much ammo I had for it and I told him I hadn't bought any. I found 100 rounds on my desk the next morning. Pals are great!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

P.S. I do not want any high caliber assult weapons eather. I only want a firearm to protect my family if a total breakdown occurs where the authorities can not respond.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Mrs.Ripon doesn't know it yet, but this plastic thing in my wallet bought a lot of ammo today.



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Don't screw around and wait on firearms and ammo purchases.
> 
> While I doubt the horrible tragedy that happened in SC will be an event "big enough" to bring out the gun grabbers in full on insane-mode, another large mass shooting event WILL happen... it's bound to, in a free society... and even if they aren't able to close the deal on more legislation, it will cause another run on guns and ammo, prices will skyrocket and we will be (at best) right back to where we were two months after Sandy Hook.
> 
> ...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The other day I went to Bass Pro Shop to buy a client of mine a retirement gift. While there, I moseyed up to the firearm counter and took a look at the biggest baddest Revolver, Chambered in the biggest caliber known to modern man. I felt right at home holding this behemoth of a gun...but begrudgingly gave it back to the sales associate and finalized my purchase for my buddy's retirement. 

When I got home, I mentioned the revolver to Mrs S. I told her we had not budgeted for it and we were saving to build our barn and business was down a bit and gas was going up and groceries were too damn high blah blah blah...

When I finished bloviating she simply said. If you buy this gun, you'd better get a 1000 rounds, cause I ain't having a gun in the house with no ammo!

I think I cried a few tears of joy...


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Bu bu bu but I just bought three in the last month. And ammo today (which I have not bought in thirty years, other than .22). More? Sigh. OK, then. There was this gorgeous little 4 5/8" barreled Colt New Frontier in .22 magnum w/antler grips and simply outstanding color case hardening on it...hope I can find the place again.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ripon said:


> Mrs.Ripon doesn't know it yet, but this plastic thing in my wallet bought a lot of ammo today.


 A good day is when I get up early and happen to run across a really good deal on a 1000 rounds of 9mm at fleet farm only to get home and find the wife was at fleet farm an hour after I was and picked up a 1000 rounds of 9mm at a great price.


----------



## Orang Pendek (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm set for guns and ammo but would like another 8 pounds of Unique. No one seems to have it in stock. Wouldn't mind some more .22 rim fire at a decent price, also. I knew banning the import of Russian AK ammo would be easy for any president and bought a lifetime supply at 6 cents a round back in the 90s. I'm surprised they haven't banned AK ammo imports long ago.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

So this "terrorist" had been bust like 8 months ago for felony drug possession and is not allowed to own a gun, so his ****ing dad buys him a .45 apc for his b-day. So how was gun control going to stop this as the kid was not allowed to have one and his dad got it for him. The WH keeps saying gun control would stop this but if someone is not allowed to have a gun and has one that they got thought less then legal means and in a way that avoids background checks in any state that has them how is gun control going to do a thing. Yes stock up on stuff and be smart but after reading Obama's speech he seemed to go from mad to just I give up. After all he keeps saying other 1st world nations don't have this issue yet if I remember right France had it twice this year, the Neatherlands had it this year and well they have very strict gun laws. The truth is Terrorist will find a way to murder innocent people, and someone and his staff have created a society of mistrust because of race and religion due to their actions. Maybe that person and his staff should man up and say I help create this problem and listen to the people of his country.

Yes we should stock up however I thing even the most slow witted anti-gun person realizes that if they could not pass those measures after Sandy Hook they won't pass it now.
Plus Bernie Sanders who is maybe not the news favorite Dem but seems to have the support of the liberal population avoided blaming gun control or guns but blamed hate, racism and terrorism. I think even he realizes that gun control is not the issue here, bad people are.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Your thread gave me the push to finally purchase my new rifle.. Browning A-bolt II medallion 30/06. Now I'll soon be able to hunt...something I've never done and am eager to hit the ranges for some practice.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

That's a great day. I used the cc today and waited for her to come home and tell her. She stopped at Walmart for some things she needed, 200 rounds of bird shot, a bunch of 7.62x51's, and low and behold two bricks of 22!



Smitty901 said:


> A good day is when I get up early and happen to run across a really good deal on a 1000 rounds of 9mm at fleet farm only to get home and find the wife was at fleet farm an hour after I was and picked up a 1000 rounds of 9mm at a great price.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I'm still new to all this but I seriously feel there is something greater going on that they want us not focusing on. I was thinking when this first happened that they wouldn't find him and that would put 3 murderers on the loose. NY escape guys and the SC shooter. They only needed a couple more un-found murderers on the loose in the Midwest and west coast and everyone would have to stay in their homes. Once they found the guy I then turned and thought something greater is going on in the background. Don't ask me what, its just a gut feeling. Plus with Jade Helm less than a month away, there's too much of a chance that there's something buried in that exercise. 
I've only been buying ammo for about 6 weeks now and have a few thousand rounds of .22 but I need to stock up on 5.56 and I will be buying a 9mm handgun by the weekend. I also have a .243 that I've put off buying more ammo for but looks like its a prime time to stock up again. 
I also found 8-13 acres for cheap that may be my BOL. Am I sounding too extreme? I hope not, I just feel I'm behind schedule unlike you guys.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope, but I would jump on the land before anything else.
guns and ammo maybe but small acreage of land for cheap seriously dude, get on that like franks hot sauce on grandmas chicken wings.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

alterego said:


> Wow. This thread has seriously made me consider to consider buying a fire arm and some type of ammunition.
> 
> What caliber is the best gauge for hunting long range personal defense combat survival stuff?


well the 12 gauge - seems even in the panic where'd everything go a few years ago you could still get 12 gauge ammo in bulk at wal-mart.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I went to Wally's this morning, now yesterday, and they had plenty of everything except of course 22LR. And I'm still without any mad money. It's OK though because I start collecting during the election season of 2008.

Edit: If you have the money for bulk purchases, I would look at something in 308 / 7.62x51mm. For the money (economical) I like the Ruger American or a Savage Axis. If you're going for semi-auto / tactical it'll be much more. But more fun!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> I just watched a NBC news clip, a relative of one survivor of the shooting.
> She said the guy told the woman that he had to do it because, "you rape our women and are taking over the country".
> 
> A STORM IS COMING!


No. This storm has been brewing since the George Zimmerman incident. With the boys and girls at 1600 PA Ave doing nothing but stoking the fires.

Things could get worse than the 68 riots if cooler heads don't prevail.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have been pretty busy the past few days and haven't been able to keep up with the story as much as I usually can. I knew thats the direction the so called news media would take and a forgone conclusion what Oblunder and the libs would be spouting. Got in late last night and scanned the news stations. So pridicable! MSNBC crap and others are already bringing up the debate about gun control and how it's time to get the guns off the streets. I heard one fool last night holler it's past time for dabate, it needs to be done. Once again the liberals and, especially the news media, are determining whats best for the majority in this country. When the hell will WE have had enough of them! I am in pretty good shape on ammo so if prices go up I won't contribute to the panic. I could always use more of course but I will hold tight if prices rise.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

spartacus the patriot said:


> i'm still new to all this but i seriously feel there is something greater going on that they want us not focusing on. I was thinking when this first happened that they wouldn't find him and that would put 3 murderers on the loose. Ny escape guys and the sc shooter. They only needed a couple more un-found murderers on the loose in the midwest and west coast and everyone would have to stay in their homes. Once they found the guy i then turned and thought something greater is going on in the background. Don't ask me what, its just a gut feeling. Plus with jade helm less than a month away, there's too much of a chance that there's something buried in that exercise.
> I've only been buying ammo for about 6 weeks now and have a few thousand rounds of .22 but i need to stock up on 5.56 and i will be buying a 9mm handgun by the weekend. I also have a .243 that i've put off buying more ammo for but looks like its a prime time to stock up again.
> I also found 8-13 acres for cheap that may be my bol. Am i sounding too extreme? I hope not, i just feel i'm behind schedule unlike you guys.


i would consider concentrating mostly on the 5.56 and then the 9mm not the 243.
When you have enough stock of those two, then add to the 243. 
I consider the 5.56 a fighting caliber, the 243 a hunting caliber


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

According to John Lott, with two exceptions, all mass shootings since about 1950 have occurred in "Gun Free Zones".

Gun-free zones an easy target for killers | Fox News

Why do you suppose that is? My liberal friends tell me it's because they need bigger, and more "gun free" signs.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

topgun said:


> According to John Lott, with two exceptions, all mass shootings since about 1950 have occurred in "Gun Free Zones".
> 
> Gun-free zones an easy target for killers | Fox News
> 
> Why do you suppose that is? My liberal friends tell me it's because they need bigger, and more "gun free" signs.


Yup that attempted mass shooting in Texas played out a bit different didn't it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> P.S. I do not want any high caliber assult weapons eather. I only want a firearm to protect my family if a total breakdown occurs where the authorities can not respond.


So you're selling them off?


----------



## Orang Pendek (Jun 19, 2015)

The guy who shot at George Zimmerman a while back wasn't supposed to have any guns because of mental problems, and the family knew he had them. Now we have a mass shooting and the shooter had been given the gun by his father who must have known he wasn't supposed to have a gun as a felon. Giving your son, or whoever, a gun is perfectly legal - as long as you know the person can legally own one or at least have no reason to believe he is a prohibited person. 

A little common sense in both cases would have gone a lot further than any gun laws to prevent these kinds of problems. But then the father is probably the one who taught his son to hate in the first place.


----------



## Spartacus The Patriot (Jun 2, 2015)

I heard in Texas that a gentleman was shot (Police officer I believe) with a gun that was given to the shooter from a friend or family member. Not sure if the shooter was or was not legally able to obtain a gun. The story goes on to say that the wife of the victim is and has been trying to get a law passed that the person who gave the gun to a person, regardless if they can or cant obtain a gun legally, that the original person is the person liable for the crime as well. Story even went to say she tried to sue the gun shop owner that sold it to the original owner. That didn't go through of course but in the SC shooting, the father would be at fault just as much as the son if a law like that was formed.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

The shooter was a felon, the father provided the gun to a felon. The father violated federal (providing a firearm to a felon) law which is his crime. The father won't be held criminally liable for the *deeds of the son *but maybe held liable in civil court for providing the means for the actions of the son.


----------



## triem (Jun 18, 2015)

the father CAN be facing and SHOULD be convicted of 5 years for arming a KNOWN felon


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Orang Pendek said:


> I'm set for guns and ammo but would like another 8 pounds of Unique. No one seems to have it in stock. Wouldn't mind some more .22 rim fire at a decent price, also. I knew banning the import of Russian AK ammo would be easy for any president and bought a lifetime supply at 6 cents a round back in the 90s. I'm surprised they haven't banned AK ammo imports long ago.


I'm beginning to wonder if they even make Unique any more, I haven't seen it in years on the shelf (and I have been looking). I have one pound but i'm saving that.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

The last few times I've been to Gander Mountain they never have .38 +P. I buy more standards for practice and figure that if we are ever in "that" situation even a target load is better than none! But I wonder why they don't carry it much.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if they even make Unique any more, I haven't seen it in years on the shelf (and I have been looking). I have one pound but i'm saving that.


I was able to buy 1 lb. in October of last year. Haven't seen any since.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

All pistol powders are scarce here. Shotgun powders too. The rifle powders are all showing up maybe this are getting better they just haven't reached the shotgun and pistol powders yet - like loaded ammo - most of it is available to some extent but not the 22LR yet.


----------

